# Fuente conmutada para 5V @ 5A



## dark_soul (Feb 10, 2011)

Saludos, tengo una duda respecto a una fuente conmutada,  resulta que tengo que diseñar una fuente tal que me soporte 5V con capacidad 5A, la opcion mas "sencilla" seria un transformado con esas caracteristicas, pero quiero evitar usar un mega transformador para que me entregue tal corriente.

Asi que lo mas viable seria el diseño de una fuente conmutada, hasta donde se, tendria que rectificar los 120V para despues usar un convertidor DC-DC tipo buck para disminuir la tension a la deseada, pero es aqui donde se me presenta el problema, bastaria usar un puente de diodos para rectificar directamente conectados a los 120 V AC? o que  tipo de arreglo o metodo tendria que emplear para realizar para rectificar los 120 V y conseguir solamente 5 V.

ojala me puedan ayudar, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## ibdali (Feb 10, 2011)

los podes rectificar directamente y desde ahí haces la fuente, tendrías que usar algún modulador PWM tipo tl494, gs3525 o similar. Fíjate que acá en el foro hay un par de estas fuentes, lo tuyo es similar pero de menor potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2011)

¿ Y una fuente de PC de las AT ?  hasta 20 amperes !

Saludos !


----------



## dark_soul (Feb 11, 2011)

Saludos, antes que nada mil gracias por la ayuda, he estado investigando acerca del convertidor buck, ya que solo lo conocia teoricamente, pero ahora necesito implementarlo fisicamente.

Antes de realizar el convertidor que necesito estoy haciendo un diseño mas pequeño para bajar de 9V a 3V con 1A en la carga, hasta ahorita solo he simulado para llevarlo al protoboard, pero me surgio una duda, resulta que hice la simulacion en spice de dos formas, una usan un switch y obtengo buenos resultados, pero cuando reemplazo el switch por un mosfet, en este caso el irf510 no me funciona, y quiero pensar que no estoy habilitando bien el switch por el voltaje Vgs, y aqui es donde viene mi problema, buscando en la red he visto que se necesita un driver para manejar el mosfet, sin embargo los que eh visto a lo mucho son para 1.5 A, como puedo diseñar uno  de forma discreta para el amperaje que necesito, considerando que este diseño solo es de prueba ya que realmente necesito 5A.

Nuevamente agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## rednaxela (Feb 11, 2011)

En la simulación no hay necesidad de agregarle un driver al Gate del mosfet porque la señal es una fuente "predefinida" del simulador, es decir una fuente ideal, volviendo al caso, debería de mostrar los mismos resultados ( al menos pequeñas diferencias ) con mosfet o con interruptor, por lo que veo la tensión de enciendo de la fuente "Vpulse" es de 1V, esto no es suficiente para saturar al mosfet, cambiale a *10V ó 15V*, ya que lo mas probable ,el transistor no está trabajando en saturación.

Saludos


----------



## ibdali (Feb 12, 2011)

"dark_soul", tienes varias equivocaciones en lo que estas pensando. primero la corriente que especifica un driver de mosfet es la que maneja los gate de los mosfet, no la que entrega el circuito que estas implementando. Por otro lado, el circuito esta mal implementado, ya que como estas haciendo trabajar al mosfet necesitaras un driver high level, mas allá de que lo puedes hacer, no sería correcto. Paro evitarlo deberías referenciar el emisor del transistor a masa y en el colector se debe conectar la carga.

También como dijo "rednaxela", debes saturar al mosfet, ya que sino sera totalmente ineficiente en su funcionamiento, para ello lo debes saturar con mas de 10v, comúnmente 12v.

Por otra lado, no puedes, o mejor dicho, no debes utilizar un convertidor buck para trabajar con una tensión de 120vAC, ya que dicho convertidor no esta aislado de la red eléctrica, por lo cual es totalmente peligroso utilizarlo en dicho caso.

Deberías implementar una fuente flyback para lograr lo que tu propones, eso sería lo mejor en este caso.

De todas formas te recomendaría leer sobre mosfet y fuentes conmutadas antes de intentar hacer lo que te propones, ya que es peligroso trabajar con dichas tensiones si no tienes los conocimientos suficientes.

Como dijo "DOSMETROS", puedes utilizar una fuente AT  de pc, la cual entrega 5v y mas de 10 amperes.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 12, 2011)

> mega transformador para que me entregue tal corriente


Meto la cuchara solo por esto: la corriente de 5 amperes no implica un gran transformador. Los transformadores se calculan y tienen un tamaño que depende de la *potencia* que entregan, no de la corriente.
Y estamos hablando de 25 watts (tomando en cuenta pérdidas por regulación y esas cosas) a lo sumo de 35 watts. Sabés que tamaño tiene un transformador de esa potencia.
Te digo esto porque hacer una fuente conmutada desde 0 no es fácil.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2011)

dark_soul dijo:


> Saludos, tengo una duda respecto a una fuente conmutada,  resulta que tengo que diseñar una fuente tal que me soporte 5V con capacidad 5A, la opcion mas "sencilla" seria un transformado con esas caracteristicas, pero quiero evitar usar un mega transformador para que me entregue tal corriente.....


¿ Pasaste por aquí ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/wiki/fuente-alimentacion-conmutadas


----------

